

Apple products are back on EPEAT, glued-in batteries and all - Foomandoonian
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/07/13/stop-the-presses-apple-admits-it-made-a-mistake/

======
Foomandoonian
There's a lot about this Apple/EPEAT story that doesn't add up to me. I'd be
fascinated to read some educated speculation as to what exactly happened, and
why.

